

Login to your Google Account on Without Typing Anything (using QR code) - hashfold
http://hashfold.com/techfold/login-to-your-google-account-on-without-typing-anything/
Today Google came up with the novel idea "allowing users to login using their trusted phones".
======
hashfold
tried and it worked.!

guys this is not a publicity of my post, wanted to share the breaking thing on
the technology side.

